# Briar Fox Book Club - Book Exchange Events



## Sarah Tyrrell (May 11, 2018)

Hello! I'm new here and though I'd post about my book club for your perusal or interest!

I'm not a writer, but certainly an avid reader. I run a book club on Facebook called the Briar Fox Book Club. Every month we host a themed book exchange event. So far this year we've done Romance, Animal Stories, Dystopian Tales, and Pirates just last month.

Our events are templated after the Secret Santa game. Participants are randomly paired up and each person mails out a book to the person they receive. So if you like getting random free books every month please feel free to join our group!

Here are our links:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1195204270551071/]Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1195204270551071/[/url]
https://www.instagram.com/briarfoxbookclub]Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/briarfoxbookclub[/url]


----------

